# Layout ponderings... (Electrical and weight)



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I'm to the point where I will be flipping the boat back over soon and working on the interior. I thought I had it all layed out but now I'm thinking about different ideas.

Originally I was going to have the fuel, 6 gallon, under the rear deck, the livewell in the middle, and the battery up front next to the trolling motor.









Now I'm wondering if it would be better to have the fuel up front and the battery in the console?









Most of this considering is because I'm about to order wire. If the battery is up front I will have to run battery cables (4ga) to the console then back to the outboard. If the battery is up front I will have to run wire to the trolling motor (8 or 6ga.) and then a short section of battery cable to the outboard. 
The only thing requiring power up front is the trolling motor. Between the console and aft area I will have 2 well pumps, a bilge pump, nav lights, the trim and tilt unit, and the outboard. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the battery and livewell together.
Fuel tank gets lighter as the day progresses.
Livewell weight changes depending on use.
Battery weight stays the same, easy to disconnect.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So option #2 looks better to you? I'll have to add a 4th pipe chase to do it, but that isn't a big deal. The trolling motor has some weight to it, as does the new fuel tank even empty (dang new guys are heavy), plus the fuel. Full to empty is only like 36lbs or so it won't effect that much. The livewell will be in the same place so that is a moot point really. The battery however which is pretty heavy since it's a group29, will be closer to the rear now, but about 2.5ft coser to the bow then the gas tank would have been. Decisions.... :-/


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

i have wondered how you two decide these options when building your skiffs. couldnt you get the boat wet and load with gear and play with things before false floors and decks???? i have been trying to get a buddy out on the water with me to take running pics as i move weight around.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's really somewhat of a guessing game, but you know you don't want to load up the rear with weight. As far as floating it before installing everything, well that would not be realistic since the floors, bulkheads, and decks are part of the structure that gives the boat it's rigidity, plus they will add weight to areas. So even if I were to balance a bare hull, it may ride completely different once everything is installed.
I learned alot from my last skiff which is governing my design this time around. I tried to balance the boat as best I could and it worked well, but there is always room for improvement.

PS I was concerned about design #2, but just remembered the cooler will be tied down to the front deck too so I will definately be going with the battery in the console.


----------

